# Unknown fish



## Gearheadkenny123 (Jun 15, 2019)

I got this fish from a friend of mine. Really like the fish and does well with my peacocks and haps but I dont know the breed can anyone tell me?


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

Midevil (Midas x Red Devil)


----------

